# 17. MTB Rennen unter Tage Sondershausen am 05.11.05



## madben (31. Oktober 2005)

hi,

fährt jemand von euch am wochenende mit? ich bin dabei, hab zwar schon ein wenig über vergangene events dort gelesen, wäre aber trotzdem noch an ein paar details interessiert.

ich fahre sonst eher FR/Enduro und hab keine erfahrung mit solchen events.  ich hoffe, mein weniges training reicht aus.  

werde mit einem hardtail, camelbak und helmlampe fahren.

greez ben


----------



## rothrunner (2. November 2005)

Wir sind mit 9 Biker/innen dabei!

Hier der Bericht vom letzten Jahr:

http://www.biken-wertheim.de/Rennteam05/Rennberichte04/Rennbericht-Extrem_Untertage04-05.htm

Im letzten Jahr waren zwei Singlespeeder dabei, die haben allerdings nach der ersten Runde aufgegeben. Ein absolut geiler Event mit 60 km/h in eine dunkle Röhre zu schießen hat schon was!!!

Die Steigung von gut einem Kilometer ist nicht ohne, vor allem kann man schlecht im Stehen fahren da dann das Hinterrad durchrutscht. Ich bin 2x abgestiegen und habe mir übel das Knie "gesalzen", da es an manchen Stellen doch sehr glatt ist!

Ein unvergessliches Erlebnis!!!!
Du kannst ja mal "Hallo" sagen, wir sind einheitlich in hellblau/blauen Trikots gekleidet. Wir haben 2 Spezialisten dabei der Rest fährt "just for fun"!

Übernachtest du auch im Sporthotel "Schlotheim"?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (2. November 2005)

hi,

bin auch schon "unter tage" gefahren   mit dem ssp rad wirklich hart. bei der einen steigung musste ich sogar absteigen. egal, schee wars. 

also was angebracht ist, viel viel trinken. auch danach. ich habe das salz deutlich gemerkt, hatte den ganzen tag nen dicken hals/gropf. ging aber dann weg bis zum nächsten morgen.

grüße coffee


----------



## madben (2. November 2005)

hi rothrunner,

klaro - wenn ich euch sehe, grüss ich auf jeden fall. ich werde ein gelb/oranges cannondale f400 fahren. 

bin schon ziemlich aufgeregt, gerade wenn ich von den steigungen höre. 

ich mache das aber auch nur just 4 fun. also bis samstag dann!

greez


----------



## madben (6. November 2005)

ich habe vom rennen einige bilder auf meiner webseite. ein bericht folgt in den nächsten tagen.

fotos hier.


----------



## rothrunner (7. November 2005)

Hi Ben, wußte leider nicht wer du bist?

Mir ist bei der Einfahrt ins Gelände der "Freilauf" verreckt! So ein Mist!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich habe versucht zu reparieren, aber da ging nichts mehr. Bin dann wagemutig 2 Runden ohne Freilauf gefahren, habe also auch die Abfahrten runter getreten und gleichzeitig gebremst. Das war nicht ohne bei dem teilweise glatten Boden  

Nach der 2. Runde hat sich die Schaltung verabschiedet und ich mußte aufgeben. Mein Bruder wurde 3. im Gesamt, meine Schwester hat die Damenwertung gewonnen ;-)

Am Abend haben wir in Mühlhausen schwer einen gehoben!!!!

Wir sind 2006 im Herbst wieder dabei.

Bilder und einen Bericht gibt es ab dem We auf meiner HP: www.biken-wertheim.de unter "Rennteam".

Bis die Tage


----------



## madben (7. November 2005)

hi,

ich hab mal einen von eurer truppe gefragt, wer ins forum gepostet hat. konnte es aber nicht herausfinden. schade. haben leider nicht miteinander geredet.

ich musste in der zweiten runde aufgeben. mein kreislauf hat leider nicht mitgemacht. habe da meine körperliche grenze kennengelernt. hatte auch zu wenig kondition. war schon etwas komisch, aufzuhören, aber es war trotzdem etwas besonderes da unten. werde auch noch einen bericht schreiben, wie ich die sache so erlebt habe.

also dann
gruss ben


----------



## rothrunner (21. November 2005)

So meine Bilder inkl. Bericht sind nun auch online:

http://www.biken-wertheim.de/Rennteam05/Rennberichte05/Untertage05.htm

und ein paar weitere findet ihr hier:

http://www.biken-wertheim.de/Rennteam05/Rennberichte05/Rennberichte05.htm

Grüße
Michael


----------

